# Presence speaker recommendation



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello! I have a set of 6 old Sony speakers that run at 6 ohms. I have a new Yamaha TSR-5830 receiver. My room won't accommodate 7 channels, but I do have room for front presence speakers. The rear speakers are SS-SRP7000, and I found another pair of them for sale. Would they make good presence speakers for my setup? (I realize the Sony speakers are not good quality.) Thanks, D


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Did you get your "front presence" speakers up?


----------

